# Article: Six Secret Turn-ons that Men Love...



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I have to say, I agree with all six points.

What about you fellas? And if not, which ones don't do it for you?

6 secret turn-ons for men

Only part of the article I don't agree with is:

“_Most men think a pair of boxer shorts and a ratty old T-shirt around the house is your most attractive look_.”

Just no.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok one of them there is just an ouch for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

No 
No
Yes
Yes/but have a little self control
Sort of as long as your 'passion' doesn't involve a fistfight
Oh God No


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

sure
sorta
nope
not really
yes!
OMG yes please!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Not one 'obvious' TO listed there, even though that was probably the intention of the writer. Article didn't do much for me, though.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

What a strange collection of things but ok.

1. He loves that you indulge at dinnertime.

Indulge? Idunno. A woman who enjoys good food is fine. I like that ... to a point. Ravenous. No.

2. He loves your occasional outbursts.

Hell No.

3. He loves that you aren’t a neat freak.

No one wants a neat freak but I prefer clean and responsibly tidy. 

4. He loves your extra padding.

Extra padding? This flat depends on how much. In general I like a shapely woman but would not prefer too heavy wither.

5. He’s fascinated by your knowledge of the things you’re passionate about.

Yes. But not to the extreme.

6. He loves a good head rub from you.

Head rub? That is good. 


Hmmm. I could see how these secrets could cause all sorts of problems for a woman frankly.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

1) I relate food to sex... A woman who has passion for food (real food not junk), taste, texture, aroma... May see sex the same, a desire to indulge without appearance issues...
Love that
Wife: check

2) Outburst: if she could express with full explicitness, then, sex should be the same... And may not be offended by strong sexual statements...
Loooove that:
Wife: curse like a sailor, check

3) Not a neat freak, but not a slob... Tough one for me, I'm so lazy but, I need things to be organized for me to function... A woman for me have to have a little neat freak for me...
Leave it
Wife: can be a bit OCD about cleanliness, works for me

4) When me and my wife started, we were sticks and bones, sex was awkward to say the least, I need some meat, which we have now... Could not see going back to skinny... But does not mean overweight is at all attractive to me.. What we call it, life weight, you gotta have some...
Love it
Wife: check

5) A person with passion for their knowledge is a sign of passion, thus if she becomes passionate about me... Well that's a win for me... But I will agree, too much, can lead to not enough to care about you...
Like it
Wife: Very passionate, especially when it comes to knowing me

6) don't care for specifically a head rub... As much as let your hands roam all over me... But hands on my head, I only like it when it comes to oral...
Any need to touch is fine
Wife: very touchy

So maybe 5 1/2 of this works for me...


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

1)Watching someone eat doesn't turn me on
2)No
3)No
4)Hell Yes! 
5)not really
6)maybe


----------



## rj700 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think the TITLE is wrong. None of those are a turn-on, except perhaps #6 if you delete "a" & "rub from you".


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

What the hell, horrible list. The only one of those that is possible is number 2. 
Extra padding? No. 
Neat freak? I would prefer a neat freak to someone who never cleans up. Man I want to live with someone who cleans up. 
Eating? I want someone who eats the right amount, not one that endulges. That's just not healthy. On occasion fine, but not all the time.


----------



## Torrivien (Aug 26, 2012)

1) Yes but not a turn on. I don't like sharing my food, not when it's forced on me at least.
2) I find it cute when a woman let out a curse once in a while, but I don't want to be with a dock keeper.
3) I am a kind of a neat freak myself. I dislike sharing a house with messy people.
4) I dislike being with too skinny people. I sure love some few extra pounds.
5) Absolutely. Not a green light to be annoying about it though.
6) Sure who wouldn't want an extra supply of endorphine.

As you pointed it out, these aren't turn ons nor secret. A secret turn on for me would be a woman that knows how to get kinky once in a while. (ie a sudden urge to do it in an unconventional place).

It's funny that they take one guy's opinion and try to pass it as a general opinion.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I can identify with only #4
There's a certain time of her monthly cycle when my wife gets a little bloated.
EVERYTHING looks fuller and firmer!
Just before her period........
Big turn on for me!


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Meh... None of those are particularly that much of a turn on... So the list title being "6 secret turn-ons for men" isn't really right.


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

If he doesn't like me the way I am, then to bad for him.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

1. I wouldn't call it a turn on, but it's nice to be able to eat and not feel like it's a show.
2. Yes definitely. Not someone who curses like a sailor but lets a word slip every once in a while.
3. Again, not a turn on, but I like the ability to just relax without making sure everything always has to be "perfect"
4. I like "padding". I don't want a fatty but a little meat is fun.
5. Yes I think everyone likes this.
6. Any sort of rubbing is good, head is really nice.

I'm dating this girl right now who fits the bill for all 6 of these things and it's definitely a fun experience.

She isn't shy when eating. She lets a curse word fly when it's appropriately inappropriate. She keeps her place clean but doesn't feel required to pick up every little thing before I come over. She's got curves but is really active too. Very passionate about adventuring/traveling. And she was just rubbing my head last night, which was awesome.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I have to sat that I was expecting something COMPLETELY DIFFERENT from this articl!

Me and my dirty little mind!

Please return to your "G" rated programming!


----------



## dblkman (Jul 14, 2010)

rj700 said:


> I think the TITLE is wrong. None of those are a turn-on, except perhaps #6 if you delete "a" & "rub from you".



:rofl::rofl: :iagree:


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Turn ons?

Negative.

Maybe explains why I'm single.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

all those i am fine with. But not so much #4 

idk she keeps in shape as do i. We work out together often i would not mind as in its not horrible if she gained 5-10 pounds, but anymore id still love her just not be so thrilled about it. I am sure she still loves me but if i got my old six pack back, i am sure that would be more appealing to her eyes.


----------

